# Cage Liner Starter



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I was sitting here looking through craigslist and seeing how rude people are when asked questions of their hedgie  . As well as running through my head how I wouldn't be sure they would be okay etc etc.. Then it hit me.. I am a very creative person, I know how to sew (not too good by hand but pretty good by machine) and love to do it .. So I came to this conclusion..

I am disabled and can't afford a hedgie from a breeder (Which I was very much against at first but more and more I am liking the idea  as most on that site seem to be sneaky breeders) but if I started to sell liners and other things for not only hedgies but for all small animals.. Then perhaps I could save up the money to buy one or make a bunch of liners for a breeder near me (Don't really know if shipping is too safe for a hedgie) that needs them or would like to add them to their store if they turn out to be worth wild.. Sooo.. lol  my question is.. 

Does anyone have a pattern they are willing to share with me and a basic layout on the materials needed to make them as well as what to fill them with to keep the hedgie cages in as good as possible condition and lasting to where they don't have to change it every day?

Any help on this would be beyond appreciated.. 

Natasha


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I looked all over the place for directions, but can't find anything specifically for hedgies  BUT I did find this DIY for snuggle sacks for sugar gliders, and I'm sure it would work if you modified the dimensions a bit!

How To Make a Sleepsack!

1.Choose fabrics that you would like to use. When I make bedding, I like to use a patterned faric on the outside and a fleece for the inside. Once you have chosen the fabric you would like to use, measure and mark on the fabric the size you would like the sleepsack to be. In this case, I am measuring my pieces to be 20inches x 15 inches, so this will be a very large sleepsack. You will need two pieces of each type of fabric to be used in the sleepsack.

2.Once measured, cut out the fabric pieces. 

3.Take one piece of the patterned fabric and one piece of the fleece. Place them on top of one another so that the patterned side of the fabric and soft side of the fleece are on the inside, touching one another.

4.Pin around the smaller end of the fabric. This will later become one side of the top of the sleep sack. 

5.Sew together. Repeat steps 3-5 on the other two remaining pieces of patterned fabric and fleece.

6.Now you should have two pieces of material. Each consisting of one piece of fleece and one piece of patterned fabric sewn together. Flip each piece so that the patterned side of the fabric is visable.

7.Take each piece of material and place them on top of eachother so that the patterend sides are facing eachother. The fleece should be on top. When all the fabric is placed on eachother it should go fleece-pattern-pattern-fleece.

8.Pin the 3 unsewn sides of the fabric together. DO NOT pin the top of the fabric together. This will become the opening of the sleepsack.

9.Sew the 3 remaining sides together.

10.You will now have an inside-out hammock. 

11.Simply flip in right-side in and you’re all done!


Hope this helps some! Good luck on your DIY projects!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

*Go onto this link:*

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=270

And scroll down almost to the bottom. There is a post by nougat with a bunch of patterns. I used them as well.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

You both rock! Thank you so much


----------

